# moving to UAE from saudia



## irfansattar786 (Feb 2, 2016)

hello
im a pakistani doctor moving to abu dhabi .i got a job and my visa is under process in abu dhabi by the hospital .im working in saudia . i took three months leave from here to join in abu dhabi then i will come back to finish my final exit paper from saudia and to take my family from here .i also want to go directly to UAE from saudia ..is there any problem in this .
thanks
dr irfan


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

If you are currently in saudia and your visa is under process, it means you already took the exit procedure, now when your company will let you know about your visa completion, you can directly fly here for sure.


----------

